# 1937 METAL TAG DRIVERS LICENSE



## madman (Aug 4, 2013)

THOUGHT THIS WAS PRETTY COOL SO THEY USED METAL TAGS FOR DL IN SC? INTERESTING


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 4, 2013)

The unusual is always INTERESTING!!!!  [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## LC (Aug 4, 2013)

Unusual indeed , never knew such a thing existed , thanks for putting it out there Mike .


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2013)

Has me thinking this was some sort of commercial license that was to be nailed or screwed to the bus or truck that was driven...


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2013)

the other side


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 4, 2013)

Worn around the neck, like dog tags???


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 4, 2013)

Ya don't see them every day, but I would not call them rare by any means. Here is two from the early 1950s.

 Jim, you did not nail them to your truck or bus, you kept them on you key chain.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh yea, they are worth $15 or so.


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Ya don't see them every day, but I would not call them rare by any means. Here is two from the early 1950s.
> 
> Jim, you did notÂ nail them to your truck or bus, you kept them on you key chain.


thanks for the info pat!


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Pat, I'm a big fan of stuff like this, especially if it's from my neck of the woods...


----------

